# Dang Shoes Everywhere



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

How do I tell her in a nice way to put her shoes where I won't trip over them? She has at least 50 pairs around the house and seems kind of sensitive to them being moved. I've offered to give her a dedicated shoe closet, but she seems disinterested. :scratchhead:

I could just ask her again, we communicate very well, but I'm curious for some input from others about what the obsession is with leaving pairs of shoes everywhere!?!?! (and why have so many of them in the first place????)

I have like 2 or 3 pairs I wear somewhat often that are kind of out and accessible, the rest are in storage in the basement or in a closet.

Why do you have so many shoes?


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Here they are










Well that is at least one of the stashes of shoes!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Try the mean mother method, if it's on the floor it goes to the trash. After a few losses or trips to the trash can/dumpster. She will put them away.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The real question is ....where are her stilettos?!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> The real question is ....where are her stilettos?!


I was going to ask the same thing :rofl:


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dang Shoes Everywhere*



mablenc said:


> Try the mean mother method, if it's on the floor it goes to the trash. After a few losses or trips to the trash can/dumpster. She will put them away.


She might put me in said trash can also if I tried this approach.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I kid about the stilettos... but my husband installed a shoe drawer for me into our closet. It is awesomeness. I love pulling out the drawer, all shoes lined up neatly, even has a sensor light (hello Ikea!), the only thing it's missing is a choir to sing when opening. 

I don't have masses of shoes mind you. And the other pairs that can be thrown around, go into a large tub. 

There are stilettos in various colors and heights that go with different outfits. The pointy pair only work with trousers, for example. The ones with bows on the front look good with jeans, trousers or skirts/dresses. The chunkier heels are more comfortable for longer periods of standing and walking. The black ankle boots are good with jeans and some dresses. The patterned ankle boots are for jeans only and more comfortable.... and so on.

Hubs is the one who tends to leave his shoes out more. Under the coffee table, by the front door, next to the bed... not that he has many pairs but because I vacuum, I notice it more, having to move them. Sometimes he puts them away, sometimes I do it. Not really a big deal. 

Why is she sensitive to them being moved?

And agree... paging PandaKiss.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Leave the toilet seat up all the time.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I believed I was paged 

My husband has told me I can have all the shoes I want....as long as I put them away. If he trips over them, I loose it. If he has to move them or they fall out of the closet they go in the trash. 

I have about 20 pair. Shoes are necessary. They serve a different purpose. Some days are a 5 inch heel day, some are a 6 inch heel day. Sometimes I like an open toe, sometimes I like my supper shiny patten leather red ones. 

Don't question the reasoning behind shoes lol. It's a matter of safety, if it's dark and you don't see a pair of shoes, you will trip and fall, if they have a heel, it might break and you could really hurt yourself. 

I have a place for all my shoes. If I want more, I have to make sure I have room to store them. My husband has maybe 4 pair of shoes all serve a function, I never trip over his shoes, so I try and return the favor and keep mine picked up and out of the way. 

Have you been to the container store??? They have lots of fun sizes, maybe you both could go and get some storage ideas. We bought a shoe rack for the kids to use by the front door. It's just a wire rack and it's stackable. It works, and it was cheap. We use it too, but for me it's just a temporary place until I put mine away. 

But, it's great. We also have a no shoes in the house rule so all the shoes stay by the front door...mostly on the rack. But def check out container store, or ikea, their storage containers aren't as versatile as container store, but it's cheap and if she changes her mind about the look, you won't feel as though you threw good money after bad.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The shoe drawer I have holds 16 pairs of shoes (it's the shoe horn style from Ikea). Then, as PandaKiss has mentioned, I have a tub/container where my sneakers, flip flops, flat shoes go into. I have a few kept in their boxes on a shelf beneath my clothes. It doesn't need to cost much. 

If she's stacking them up like that, a container that would look nice and do the job, could easily be placed there with her shoes inside, no?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Don't question the reasoning behind shoes lol. It's a matter of safety, if it's dark and you don't see a pair of shoes, you will trip and fall, if they have a heel, it might break and you could really hurt yourself.


More importantly you could hurt the shoes 

Maybe if she starts finding scuff marks and damage from where you keep 'tripping over' them she will take the hint.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Shoes and The Container Store.

* swoons * 

This can be dangerous.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I envy you ladies with shoe closets. I wanted one like on overboard. My "shoe closet" is a hang over the door type made of plastic. A slot for a shoe. Booo. But I'm sneaky, I double up and manage a pair in every space baw-ha-ha. 

And speaking of shoe scuffs, try armor all the one for shine, like dashboards and leather seats. That stuff will shine like nobody's business and the light marks aren't that noticeable. 

Just for laughs
I had a cat with a serious shoe fetish. He would knock my heels of the shoe rack and chew on the heels. I still have a couple of pairs with little kitty bite marks. And laces. He would chew the plastic off.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Shoes and The Container Store.
> 
> * swoons *
> 
> This can be dangerous.




YESSSSS!!!!!!

I can spend hours there.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dang Shoes Everywhere*



mablenc said:


> I was going to ask the same thing :rofl:


I just asked and she says she doesn't really have any. She told me these are all work shoes!

She is in nursing and even wears those 5 fingers to one place!


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dang Shoes Everywhere*



heartsbeating said:


> I kid about the stilettos... but my husband installed a shoe drawer for me into our closet. It is awesomeness. I love pulling out the drawer, all shoes lined up neatly, even has a sensor light (hello Ikea!), the only thing it's missing is a choir to sing when opening.
> 
> I don't have masses of shoes mind you. And the other pairs that can be thrown around, go into a large tub.
> 
> ...


I like the drawer idea. I think the problem is she is too much like me and that pile is her organizational system, she says she knows right where everything is in the pile.

I gotta admit I'm the same way with many many things, massive piles of stuff, but I usually have a good idea where the things are I want. Though I try really hard to keep my crap out of major walkways.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dang Shoes Everywhere*



Runs like Dog said:


> Leave the toilet seat up all the time.


Lol.

She stopped complaining about this a decade ago and now I try to put it down at least some of the time.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Dang Shoes Everywhere*



Pandakiss said:


> Just for laughs
> I had a cat with a serious shoe fetish. He would knock my heels of the shoe rack and chew on the heels. I still have a couple of pairs with little kitty bite marks. And laces. He would chew the plastic off.


Lol

If I let a cat near the shoes they would be destroyed. The dogs know not to damage the shoes. (Though I could always retrain them). ;-)


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

In my house you cannot touch my wife's stuff
She can touch your stuff and make decisions for you but you cannot touch her stuff
She cannot touch her stuff, she cannot make decisions about her stuff so her stuff just piles up everywhere, shoes included


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

FrenchFry said:


> No lies, this is why my shoes is out are in no-traffic corners. I mean, I don't want my husband hurt...
> 
> but don't hurt my shoes either!
> 
> ...


Are those your shoes? Are you a size 6 1/2? Please be, and leave your front door unlocked 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am..and so is my daughter in law...she comes over to shoe shop and dress shop often...makes my husband mad..lol she takes things that still has the tags on them...I think it's hilarious.
> 
> We are leaving on a cruise with my parents tomorrow to celebrate their 60 th anniversary and mom asked me how many shoes I am taking... Uh 20 maybe? You don't need that many shoes!!!...uh...yes I do! :rofl:


PM me your address and leave me a key under the mat. Have a great trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I was also going to ask about the lack of heels. I have a bit of a thing for shoes and particularly love killer heels. Sometimes I leave a couple of pairs out in the bedroom because they are sexy as hell, I like looking at them and I like a bit of a romp wearing only heels.

But as to your problem, yes it is dangerous tripping over them. If it is an issue for you and she ignores then there may be a bigger problem. She is ignoring the fact that it bothers you, it is such a simple thing she could do to make you happy yet she refuses to do it.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

jdd said:


> How do I tell her in a nice way to put her shoes where I won't trip over them?


LOL - Get another dog?

Our little terrier converted a pair of Louboutins into open toes and that was the last time she ever kicked off a pair and forgot about them.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Cinderalla is proof that a pair of shoes can change your life.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Holland said:


> But as to your problem, yes it is dangerous tripping over them. If it is an issue for you and she ignores then there may be a bigger problem. She is ignoring the fact that it bothers you, it is such a simple thing she could do to make you happy yet she refuses to do it.


Oh it's not that big of a deal. I was just more curious as to what it is with women and their shoes. Yes, it's annoying to trip on them, but a lot of the time she does have them under the cabinet.

I do appreciate all the ideas and will look for a shoe rack / drawer type of system that I could get and setup for her, I'm sure she would appreciate a nice place to keep them if I got it all setup for her.


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

I did a major purge of shoes a few years ago. Anything that cut or hurt my feet went out the door. Now I have a small collection in their original boxes. My shoes are a nice mix of basic colors (a few red pairs) and styles. They all fit well and get rotated out when I've clearly worn them out. I enjoy this more minimalist approach. No difficult choices when your shoes match everything  

I think it is kind of funny she is a nurse and leaves her work shoes everywhere. Maybe a boot mat by the door? With a pair of house slippers next to them. (Thinking about germs here)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

motherofone said:


> I did a major purge of shoes a few years ago. Anything that cut or hurt my feet went out the door. Now I have a small collection in their original boxes. My shoes are a nice mix of basic colors (*a few red pairs*) and styles. They all fit well and get rotated out when I've clearly worn them out. I enjoy this more minimalist approach. No difficult choices when your shoes match everything


:smthumbup:

Kinky Boots - Red - YouTube


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jdd said:


> Oh it's not that big of a deal. I was just more curious as to what it is with women and their shoes. Yes, it's annoying to trip on them, but a lot of the time she does have them under the cabinet.
> 
> I do appreciate all the ideas and will look for a shoe rack / drawer type of system that I could get and setup for her, I'm sure she would appreciate a nice place to keep them if I got it all setup for her.


The wardrobe is new for us and ode to joy! Before this my shoes were kept in their boxes, safe from the dog, but lined against the wall of our bedroom. I ended up getting a mobile clothes rack and hanging material shelves for the more frequently worn heels. As seen in exhibit A.











And then hubs rocked my world in the form of a wardrobe and shoe drawer.










There's an extra row at the back. I make no apologies for the floral patterned boots. Flat shoes and sneakers go into a container. A wooden chest would be a good place to store shoes too and would be a nice piece of furniture in your home. Keep us posted!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Shoe and closet organizer porn, oh my, very nice.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Leaving your shoes lying around is lame. It's bad for the folks walking around bc they could fall and it's bad for the health of the shoes to be exposed to clumsy people.

She needs to seriously downsize if she has shoes she hasn't worn in over a year. The rest need to be put into clear containers so she can she what they are without removing them first.

I went from nearly 200 pairs to probably about 30 pairs by eliminating the ones I was just keeping bc "they're soooo pretty". You know the ones I'm talking about...they've never been worn outside your house bc you either never found that perfect outfit for them or they're taxi shoes only good from house to taxi and taxi to restaurant.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Do what I did with my kid's toys when they didn't pick them up. I put the toys in a box in the garage and they were off limits for a week, lol.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

When my girls leave their clothes lying around....I tell them to pick it up or it's going to the second hand store. Majority of the time...it gets picked up.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Shoes and The Container Store.
> 
> * swoons *
> 
> This can be dangerous.


No kidding! The container store, heaven! Shoe organization, same! They have to have a proper home! So do my handbags! And my jewelry. Yeah I am shallow but organized!

I have very few "sensible" shoes. My H still teases me about my trying to (and succeeding) to hike in high heeled boots. If I can't do it in heels I don't want to try it


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

You need way more heels. Enough said. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

jdd said:


> How do I tell her in a nice way to put her shoes where I won't trip over them? She has at least 50 pairs around the house and seems kind of sensitive to them being moved. I've offered to give her a dedicated shoe closet, but she seems disinterested. :scratchhead:
> 
> I could just ask her again, we communicate very well, but I'm curious for some input from others about what the obsession is with leaving pairs of shoes everywhere!?!?! (and why have so many of them in the first place????)
> 
> ...



My wifee used to do the same thing. 

In our downstairs entrance way closet, she would have so many pairs of shoes, falling over, everywhere, that one day I just had enough. I put them all by the front door and told her, only have the shoes you use on a regular basis down here and put all the rest upstairs and store them. She now does this and we have room.

Personally, I think its a collecting obsession bad habit issue and just lazy on her part. She does the same with her clothes, so I throw them on her side of the bed, which makes her put them away. Just lazy and messy on her part.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Why not just tell her? The topic is not too personal, is it?



> but I'm curious for some input from others about what the obsession is with leaving pairs of shoes everywhere!?!?!


Why are men so obsessed with "OMG, there is one place where shoes belong and if they are not there this is wrong"?


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

I like this idea.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Ooooooo

I. Must. Have. What a genius idea.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't mind my wife having lots of shoes....they make her legs look great!


----------

